# Advice for Coddling Parents: Put Baby to Sleep Alone



## mama1803 (Mar 4, 2008)

Anyone see the following article in the current issue of Time?

http://www.time.com/time/health/arti...904288,00.html


----------



## littlebabydoll (May 15, 2008)

Leads to obesity? Yet they mention co-sleeping is big in asian counties where obesity rates are much lower than USA.

Whos to say what is more healthy? Isn't the extra love, care and closeness better for overall mental and physical health?

I struggle with articles like this now because my baby is sleeping like hell right now but the last time he did this it proved to be teething. If I didnt trust my instincts he'd be left alone in a room crying about pain alone, so heartless!


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

I read half. There are so many assumptions in that article, I don't even know what to say.







:

Edited to add: Okay, I finished the rest. Is she serious? There must be something about Asian babies that makes them need less sleep? (I guess I can't add smilies in an edit, but insert one ROFLOL here.







<- Edited again because I found it.)


----------



## MommaMoo (Nov 16, 2005)

OMG that is so ridiculous. Not only are you not supposed to bed share, your infant is supposed to have his/her OWN ROOM??? Give me a break! Yeah, we all know that's how cavemen did it, right? Oh, and for all of human history, parents have sought to put their babies to sleep as far away from them as possible, huh? I wonder how humankind made it this far, what with separate sleeping being a totally new thing that came about during the industrial age. So all of a sudden, every instinct we have regarding where our babies sleep is wrong? I just can't stand this elitist BS that if you are going to be a parent, you better be able to afford a separate bedroom for each child. And OMG I hate, hate HATE!!! when "experts" try to talk parents out of their natural loving instincts.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:

your infant is supposed to have his/her OWN ROOM???
Yeah, not even the major pediatric doctors group (can't remember name, they were mentioned on the co-sleeping webinar) believes this. They encourage room sharing (but not bedsharing) to reduce the risk of SIDS.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Quote:

recommending instead that babies *be allowed to* learn how to fall asleep and stay asleep on their own.
I couldn't get past that, just a couple of sentences in. *Allowed* to? LOL. No, there's no editorial content to that. How about "forced to learn to fall asleep and stay asleep on their own"?


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

WTH is the deal with making INFANTS 'independent' aren't infants SUPPOSED to be dependent? Isn't that part of babyhood?







:

And like the PP said, didn't they just come out with info that says room sharing reduces SIDS? I guess to this chick SIDS isn't important, so long as them darn babies are INDEPENDENT and aren't bothering Mommy and Daddy with their pesky needs overnight.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

ARRGGGH!!!

Quote:

Studies suggest that establishing independent and healthy sleep habits early in infancy not only improves babies' daily mood and behavior,
Great. My children have all bed shared. They're all good sleepers, even dd who was a _terrible_ sleeper as an infant. We transitioned her out of our bed, then into her own room, when I was late in pregnancy with ds2. She was about two. She slept well the _first night_ in her room, after dh and I soothed her to sleep. I stayed with her and snuggled and kissed and sang until she dropped off...and she slept until morning. On those occasions when _any_ of my kids fussed (or fusses) at night, dh or I respond asap - whether they're in our room or not! (This includes ds1, who woke up sobbing at the age of 15 - just a few hours before his eardrum burst from an infection. I don't care how old he is - if he wants him mom, there's a reason.) DD was a grumpy baby, and ds2 was as easy as babies get.

As for "gathering sleep data"...whatever. If the parents are sleeping, and don't get up when their baby cries, how on earth do they know if the baby is sleeping or not? Maybe it's lying awake and miserable, and not making a sound...because it knows there's no point! I don't know many CIO babies, but I know one who was still crying and upset at bedtime at an age far beyond where my kids were all sleeping through the night (although I know that doesn't mean much, because it's only my kids). I also have to wonder how she assesses "quality sleep" from what appears to be a survey-style study.

I really feel this woman went into this with her mind made up. This is just crazy.


----------



## Everrgreen (Feb 27, 2007)

That article is so ridiculous it was almost funny. I think my favourite part was where it said not to hold them or nurse them and to make sure they are at least 3 feet away - WTH?!?!? How can someone write this sort of stuff and not be embarassed at how ridiculous it is. I just don't get it.


----------



## pampered_mom (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:

Mindell is careful to emphasize that while her research, which was funded by Johnson & Johnson, does not support co-sleeping, it doesn't absolutely condemn it either.
Yeah...right...


----------



## AVeryGoodYear (Mar 31, 2009)

Really? This article is just horrifying. Why is there such a push in the mainstream for us to ISOLATE our children from the sensations of human love and comfort?

I just *know* I'm going to hear about this article from certain family members. Most of my family is really supportive of the ways that we're crunchy, but they also like to gently suggest that we read and research mainstream parenting studies/articles as well.

I guess the basic concept of this article -- that a mother/husband who want to keep their baby nearby is HARMING that baby -- really sets me off. As if there isn't enough pressure and scare tactics out there for women who just want to be the best parents they can be, Time magazine is promoting this garbage?


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

Don't adults usually sleep together? Don't adults usually need a sleep aid, such as a warm glass of milk, a hot bath, a book, etc? Don't adults wake up at night because they are hungry or thirsty, or have to go to the bathroom, or heard a scary noise and investigate? Soooo......why do people expect that you just lay a baby down, and they will go to sleep and stay asleep, when adults don't even do this?


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

:

I liked this quote-

Quote:

Children who don't sleep enough may be at increased risk of being overweight and having emotional and behavioral difficulties in adolescence and adulthood, for example.
which assumes that cosleeping babies sleep _less._ Well, I have a horrible sleeper and I can tell you right now he sleeps better WITH me than without.

And like a PP said, why is it that we expect infants to be so independant, yet ADULTS sleep together?


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

I find this whole article laughable.

Quote:

Mindell is careful to emphasize that while her research, which was funded by Johnson & Johnson, does not support co-sleeping, it doesn't absolutely condemn it either.
Mmmmm. I don't trust any baby related research funded by someone who has a HUGE interest in selling me baby products.

Quote:

Consistent with previous research, Mindell found that co-sleeping - sleeping in the same bed or bedroom - led to more disturbed sleep in infants.
Duh! The article fails to mention that this is NORMAL baby sleep. Oh wait, yeah it does, later on in the article it mentions babies waking 2 to 6 times a night.

Quote:

The problem with being present when your baby falls asleep is that they'll also expect you to be there to help them get back to sleep each time. "If you're rocked to sleep, nursed to sleep, fed to sleep at bedtime, you're going to need that every time you wake up."
Oh, thanks TIME for telling me what my problem really is. I've created a baby that trusts me to be there for them in the dark. I've coddled my child so much that they have learned to seek me out for reassurance and comfort. And my worst problem, I actually do what feels right, and what really seems to be the easiest most natural thing in the world, I nurse my baby to sleep.


----------



## Qbear'smama (Jul 15, 2008)

WHAT A LOAD OF CRAP!!!!


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

this article makes me mad. even my DH (who doesnt like baby in the bed) admits he gets more sleep that way. i get more sleep and baby gets more sleep. i dont see how any of that data is correct.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitfulmomma* 
(I guess I can't add smilies in an edit, but insert one ROFLOL here.)

use advanced edit.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:

use advanced edit.
Oh... okay. thanks.


----------



## nicholeraine (Jun 14, 2009)

...........................


----------



## Deir (Aug 19, 2005)

This woman came to speak at one of my group's nursing mom's meetings. I decided not to go and I am so glad. First of all- even reading stuff like this puts so many doubts in your head. Second- The research is so shaky!!


----------



## lilith1 (Dec 5, 2008)

I am speechless...


----------



## syd'smom (Sep 23, 2008)

If anyone needs an article to counter comments from friends/relatives, try this one.


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

Hm. Tell this to my 15 year old who can't keep his pants on his skinny butt, yet was never ever ever not once put to bed awake.

Crappy advice. Crappy data. Crappy information.

I hate the mainstream media.


----------



## chipper26 (Sep 4, 2008)

Mindell is careful to emphasize that while her research, which was funded by Johnson & Johnson, does not support co-sleeping, it doesn't absolutely condemn it either. One question that remains: if vast numbers of babies in Asian populations are sleeping less than their Western peers - without any apparently society-wide disadvantage - does it truly matter if babies co-sleep or not?

"Do Asian babies need less sleep?" Mindell wonders, adding that understanding how some infants thrive on less sleep is the next step in research: "to figure out why that is, and what's the consequence."

Nevertheless, Mindell believes that parents should build bedtime routines that promote sound rest, though that doesn't necessarily mean babies must sleep through the night. "Waking is normal," she says. "All babies wake somewhere between two and six times per night."

Is the bottom line supposed to be that lack of "quality" sleep somehow causes health problems and the like? She hasn't proven this. It could be said that this unnatural "quality" sleep that she is promoting leads to a spike in SIDS. Where is that research across the board in these varied countries around the world?

So, what she is implying is that for most of human history, babies have been at a disadvantage because they have slept with mom and dad. Ridiculous!

Also, where is the breastfeeding correlation in this research and the benefits of it? Oh, and I love how she says that babies normally wake 1-6 times per night. So it's beneficial to trudge down the hall to attend to them? Or is she saying that they wouldn't wake this much if they weren't "coddled," which to me says that you train that out of them. CODDLING IS A NATURAL HUMAN RESPONSE! This article really makes me angry.







: It's so one sided and influenced less by science and more by society.


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

uke

And this is ALL I have to say about that article.


----------



## chipper26 (Sep 4, 2008)

I sent an email the the writer and a link to the Harvard study.


----------



## dachshund mom (Dec 28, 2007)

I like how they never mention most babies would have to cry themselves to sleep. They make it seem like they will peacefully drift off to sleep after you read a story and put them in the crib across the house. Sure.


----------



## pantrygirl (Jan 5, 2009)

The number of articles out there right now without credible information astounds me.

Whenever I see articles like these, I generally stop and check out the forum before I continue.

I've learned in the past if I read too many of these things, they get me riled up.

Thanks for sharing and thanks for all the feedback everyone.

This saved me some aggravation.


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
I couldn't get past that, just a couple of sentences in. *Allowed* to? LOL. No, there's no editorial content to that. How about "forced to learn to fall asleep and stay asleep on their own"?

Oh, yeah, my kids totally wanted to learn to fall asleep on their own. If only I had read this article and had the foresight to allow it!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *chipper26* 
 This article really makes me angry.







: It's so one sided and influenced less by science and more by society.












Yep. I can't help it, whenever I read articles like this, I always think that the writer must either not be a parent, or be a parent trying to somehow justify what they did.


----------



## Surfacing (Jul 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chipper26* 
I sent an email the the writer and a link to the Harvard study.

Let us know if you get a response (though I won't be holding my breath







).


----------



## mnm4242 (Mar 30, 2009)

That is a terrible article.


----------



## sept15lija (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dachshund mom* 
I like how they never mention most babies would have to cry themselves to sleep. They make it seem like they will peacefully drift off to sleep after you read a story and put them in the crib across the house. Sure.









Yeah exactly. If my DS would drift peacefully off to sleep, sure I would "allow" him to do that. Unfortunately, nature doesn't seem to make too many babies like that! Hmmm, why would babies be naturally inclined to want to be near their parents where they know it's safe? Makes no sense to me at all!!









And yes, Asian children are at SUCH a disadvantage due to all the coddling obviously - they don't tend to do well at all, do they?


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fuamami* 

Yep. I can't help it, whenever I read articles like this, I always think that the writer must either not be a parent, or be a parent trying to somehow justify what they did.

My second child would sleep happily anywhere through the night from birth. My first child? Not so much. My theory is that people who write articles like this have a child like my second as their first, and think the baby's "good" sleep habits are a result of their Mad Parenting Skillz rather than their baby's temperament, and they want to share those Skillz with the rest of us.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
(This includes ds1, who woke up sobbing at the age of 15 - just a few hours before his eardrum burst from an infection. I don't care how old he is - if he wants him mom, there's a reason.)

OMG I know how painful that is! Good for you for helping him out, my mom did the same thing when this happened to me at about the age of 12? Maybe I was only 10 - it was HORRIBLE!! But, at least my mom (or maybe it was my dad? The memory isn't all that great) woke up to take me to the doctor and take care of me!

I didn't read the article. I try not to read any parenting articles/books b/c my instincts are there for a reason.

This actually made for interesting conversation the other day when my friend told me to loan her all my books when she has a baby. I said, "What books? I just do what feels right" She was SHOCKED, and really thought you needed a manual to know how to parent!


----------



## jennifer413 (Jan 6, 2008)

Don't worry ladies, Johnson & Johnson can help ease all your baby's nighttime fussiness:









Quote:

Sleep Care

These products are formulated with NATURALCALM™, a unique blend of patent pending essences that has been tested and proven to have relaxing properties. A nightly routine that includes a bath with JOHNSON'S® BEDTIME BATH®, followed by a baby massage with JOHNSON'S® BEDTIME LOTION®, and quiet time, is clinically proven to help babies fall asleep easier and sleep through the night better.
http://www.johnsonsbaby.com/prodPlatform.do?id=1


----------



## D'sMama (May 4, 2008)

I'm pretty sure a relaxing bath followed by a calming massage and quiet time would help ANYONE sleep better! I wish I got that every night!
It's not the products, it's the ritual and experience. Clinically proven? I love that line - If it's between using J&J products in a bath and massage versus doing nothing, of COURSE J&J products will "help".

That article was a load of BS, and poorly written as well.









People really lack historical perspective. Most everyone thinks modern = better, and whatever someone sells them as being the more modern way to do something (i.e. easier) will automatically get fans. If people had the mindset that babies waking was normal (which it is), then infants who sttn would be seen as having problems, not vice versa.


----------



## D'sMama (May 4, 2008)

I love that the lotion has a 1.5 rating on Amazon - the reviewers all say it has a nauseatingly strong smell. Maybe that's how it works - baby passes out from the overwhelming fragrance. YUCK!


----------



## NaturalMindedMomma (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AbbieB* 
I find this whole article laughable.

*
Mmmmm. I don't trust any baby related research funded by someone who has a HUGE interest in selling me baby products.*

Duh! The article fails to mention that this is NORMAL baby sleep. Oh wait, yeah it does, later on in the article it mentions babies waking 2 to 6 times a night.

Oh, thanks TIME for telling me what my problem really is. I've created a baby that trusts me to be there for them in the dark. I've coddled my child so much that they have learned to seek me out for reassurance and comfort. And my worst problem, I actually do what feels right, and what really seems to be the easiest most natural thing in the world, I nurse my baby to sleep.

RIIIIGHT, Stop co sleeping and use their bedtime bath throw away wash cloths with lavender, sleep problems solved!


----------



## NaturalMindedMomma (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennifer413* 
Don't worry ladies, Johnson & Johnson can help ease all your baby's nighttime fussiness:









http://www.johnsonsbaby.com/prodPlatform.do?id=1

OK, I totally missed this post before mine and I am LOL


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Don't forget to make your baby his or her own customized sleep profile...

http://www.johnsonsbaby.com/Sleep/default.html


----------



## SiValleySteph (Feb 26, 2003)

Oh good, my babies are Asian so we can co-sleep.


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

This really made me mad. I am now officially boycotting Johnson & Johnson.







:


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SiValleySteph* 
Oh good, my babies are Asian so we can co-sleep.


















! I was thinking the *exact* same thing when reading the first part of this article. Aren't babies supposed to be coddled? Isn't that why it's called 'babying' someone?


----------



## vermontmomma (May 29, 2009)

ridiculous!

homesteading new momma







:














: green mountains














:














aspiring novelist and children's book author








***U.S. OUT OF V.T.***


----------



## novaxmomof2 (Nov 3, 2008)

Articles like this make me so mad. I have two boys (4 and 22 months) who have co-slept from the beginning and are still doing so. My husband and I have always been on the same page about this and it works great for our family. Our main supporter was my MIL but that was only when they were infants. I'm not even sure what she'd say at this point and don't care. My mother once asked me if they were going to co-sleep until they went to college and I didn't speak to her for over a week (she got the message because we usually talk every day). I explained to her (when I wasn't so hurt and angry) our reasons for co-sleeping and that the leading pediatric sleep expert, James McKenna, is a strong advocate for it. One night when I was heavily medicated with pain killers (I was passing a kidney stone) and my husband was out of the country she spent the night. She slept with my oldest son who had just turned 3 while I slept with my younger son. The next day she told me, "Now I understand why you co-sleep". Apparently, the first thing Dylan did when he woke up was smile at her and give her a hug! She hasn't said a word about it since!

I get so angry with all of the "experts" who want babies to be independent before they can even roll over! Makes me sick.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Someone's pissy that her grandkids can't spend the night.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Oh. I see.

Mindell's back.

I hope that UAV is put in a nursing home with no night time staff when she gets old.

Y'know, I read Mindell's literature review where she looked at a ton of sleep studies and some how she never ever addressed why it was good for babies to have a long block of sleep. She talked about why it was bad for ADULTS to not have enough sleep and she talked about the most effective methods for getting babies to sleep like adults, but somehow she never managed to give any evidence or discussion about it being good for babies to sleep like adults.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D'sMama* 








I'm pretty sure a relaxing bath followed by a calming massage and quiet time would help ANYONE sleep better! I wish I got that every night!

No kidding. I'll bet my almost life long (started a couple years after puberty) struggle with insomnia would disappear pretty quickly with that routine!

The more I think about this article, the more I want to scream. There's no logic at all. I'd really, really, really like to know how anybody jumps to the conclusion that children sleeping better, based on reports from parents, when those children are _in another room_. I read part of the article to ds1, and he said "how do those parents know? If their children _are_ awake, they wouldn't hear them, unless they were screaming".

You can't gauge how well someone is sleeping by what a third party thinks!


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dachshund mom* 
I like how they never mention most babies would have to cry themselves to sleep.

It's especially interesting since Mindell's one of the biggest supporters of extinction and partial extinction methods of sleep training. If people try to tell you that there are studies showing CIO is good, she's the one they're using as a reference. (see my earlier gripe about her "research")


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

You know, I've already responded once, but I'm going to respond again.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HH!


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Come to think of it, given what I've previously read of Mindell's work, my guess is that all the "bad sleep leads to obesity" data is coming from adult studies and she's extrapolating to babies and children.


----------



## frogautumn (May 24, 2007)

I have so many problems with this article, I don't know where to start. So I guess I'll just say


----------



## hollyvangogh (Feb 12, 2008)

NAK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommaMoo* 
And OMG I hate, hate HATE!!! when "experts" try to talk parents out of their natural loving instincts.

I had planned on co-sleeping befor DD was born. But I think I would have ended up wanting to do it anyway. Even when I thought I was going to lose my mind from exhaustion in the hospital I wouldn't let the nurses take her to the nursery. I tried once and chased her down in the hallway because I needed her to be with me. It was one of the strongest compulsions I've ever felt. ITA about the instincts idea.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *novaxmomof2* 
I explained to her (when I wasn't so hurt and angry) our reasons for co-sleeping and that the leading pediatric sleep expert, James McKenna, is a strong advocate for it.

I would loves some links so I have more material for my "I'M the Mama" book!

Why do I need to push my baby girl to be independent? Kids grow up so fast. And seems they grow up faster these days. She'll spend the vast majority of her life independent. 2-5 years sleeping with me is not going to stop that. I had a baby b/c I wanted a baby. So why on earth would I want to push her away as early as possible?


----------



## littlebabydoll (May 15, 2008)

I think J&J might sell pacifiers too?


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

I will not read this article. I will not read this article. I already know what it says and it will just make me mad. Don't ....read...it...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D'sMama* 
People really lack historical perspective. Most everyone thinks modern = better, and whatever someone sells them as being the more modern way to do something (i.e. easier) will automatically get fans.

Totally. People in the 1940s thought formula was the new, modern scientific thing. I mean, look at the name -- formula. Sounds scientific, right? Obviously it has to be better than feeding babies breastmilk like they're animals or heathens or mammals or something.


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

Ugh. I freakin' read it. Uuuugh. It was even more awful than I thought it would be.


----------



## hollyvangogh (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **MamaJen** 
Ugh. I freakin' read it.

tsk tsk!


----------



## In Exile (Jan 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
Someone's pissy that her grandkids can't spend the night.

laughuplaughup


----------



## winter singer (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D'sMama* 
I love that the lotion has a 1.5 rating on Amazon - the reviewers all say it has a nauseatingly strong smell. Maybe that's how it works - baby passes out from the overwhelming fragrance. YUCK!











Now I know how to get dd to sttn......


----------



## In Exile (Jan 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *winter singer* 









Now I know how to get dd to sttn......

That stuff works great on me. Makes me sleepy everytime. DS? Not so much.


----------



## winter singer (Feb 12, 2009)

Interesting...there's a certain high-profile baby website that I've looked at regularly from the time I was pregnant...a website where you can register and get weekly emails with info about your pregnancy and, after the birth, your baby's development...it has all sorts of nifty 3D graphics to show how the baby develops during pregnancy.....I'm sure some of you must have come across this site as well.

Anyway, one of the emails they sent me had a link with "advice for helping your baby to sleep". So I clicked on it and they had five suggestions, three of which were CIO. I was so furious that I wrote a comment on their board about it - a politely-phrased one in which I included links to James MacKenna's work. Well that comment didn't stay up very long at all. Somebody took it away real fast.

So guess who sponsors that website???


----------



## NaturalMindedMomma (Feb 5, 2007)

I was banned from that website last pregnancy for insighting mainstream pregnant riots... Crib bumpers and platex drop ins flying all over in panic...


----------



## NaturalMindedMomma (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SiValleySteph* 
Oh good, my babies are Asian so we can co-sleep.











OMG..


----------



## hollyvangogh (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NaturalMindedMomma* 
I was banned from that website last pregnancy for insighting mainstream pregnant riots... Crib bumpers and platex drop ins flying all over in panic...


----------



## MissE (May 12, 2007)

ARgh...I only read the first few scentences...

Where in nature was it ever intented to have baby cub sleep in a seperate 'cave' away from momma bear, without any body heat and that good smell momma gives off? I just don't understand how some moms let other people tell them what to do if it totally goes against your instincts. I know a few girls that won't let baby sleep in their bed because their husbands don't want to. The husbands are the ones sleeping all night, will mom trots up and down the hallway to get baby for a feeding...argh.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissE* 
The husbands are the ones sleeping all night, will mom trots up and down the hallway to get baby for a feeding...argh.

Are they still doing this? Tell your friends to have their husbands fetch the baby. The person who insists on keeping the baby out of the bed is the one who has to do all the extra work related to not having the baby in the bed.


----------



## NaturalMindedMomma (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
are they still doing this? Tell your friends to have their husbands fetch the baby. The person who insists on keeping the baby out of the bed is the one who has to do all the extra work related to not having the baby in the bed.

good point!


----------



## CountryMommy (Jun 18, 2009)

Its SO sad that so many people consider keeping young babies away from them normal.

I know that everyone in my house slept better BECAUSE our baby slept with us. He was happy to be safe, cuddled in my arm falling asleep and I could sleep better listening to him breath and knowing I was right there if he needed me and my husband slept better because the baby hardly ever woke up crying since he got what he wanted right away when he woke up (the boob lol)
My baby isen't a newborn anymore but it would still break my heart if he woke up alone, scared and called out and no one came to comfort him. I don't care what anyone says, I will always go to him if he wants his mommy.


----------



## leigh09 (Dec 16, 2008)

if my dd didn't sleep with us as an infant, we would have been one grumpy family! it was the only place she would rest. she is now 20 months and sleeping in her own bed, sharing a room with her sibling. she still wakes 1-2 times a night, sometimes comes into our room early a.m. at times and sleeping the rest of the morning with us. but she sleeps great in my eyes coming from where she used to be.
scaring people away from co-sleeping is ridiculous.


----------



## hollyvangogh (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CountryMommy* 
I don't care what anyone says, I will always go to him if he wants his mommy.

Ramen!


----------

